# Solved: ASP.Net Login Problem



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi! I'm developing an ASP.Net website. Say I've have two pages, Login.aspx and Home.aspx. Login.aspx contains a <asp:login .. > control and Home.aspx uses a "master page" that contains a <asp:LoginStatus ...> control. When successfully logged in, the user is redirected to Home.aspx.

When i run ( debug) this website in IE, it runs fine but when i view it using Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.12, sometimes when I log in, I move to Home.aspx but the login status control still display "Login" instead of "logout".
So please tell me what's the problem and its solution as well?
thanQ


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

First think I would try is after logging and you are redirected to home.aspx, refresh the page to make sure you are not seeing a cached version.

The next thing I would do is checking what cookies are set.


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi...
As you directed, i inspected about the cookies, but there are no cookies with my site's name.

and i guess i'm always viewing a cached version until i force refresh Ctrl+F5 the FfireFox.

I ran (debugged in VS 2008) this this website on my friends PC and he noticed a problem in IE7. The session get lost... 

Please Help...


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

.... any clue??


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hi, I am not really that good with ASP.net, but have you looked at this page? Perhaps it can walk you through it.


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Which page??? (did you mean http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/693018-asp-net-login-problem.html, or joycoweb.com ? or just forgot to include link of page?, )


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Sorry, for some reason the link did not post.
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=351414&seqNum=2

I meant the part with


> "When the username and password are entered, this control will automatically attempt to log in the user by calling Membership .ValidateUser(). If successful, the control will then call the necessary FormsAuthentication.RedirectFromLoginPage API to issue a cookie and redirect the user to the page he or she was attempting to access. In other words, all the code you would have needed to write in ASP.NET 1.1 is now neatly encapsulated in a single server control!"


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah thanQ for the link  i'll try customizing the asp:login control.


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi!!! 
 i solved it. It was my Zone Alarm Pro. that was causing FireFox and ID exhibit awkward behavior...

Thanks for the replies guyz..

take care


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hey, that is great news! never thought that Zonealarm would be such a problem.


----------



## Jimmy444 (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah it did!!!  But i'm glad the problem got identified...


----------

